# Zensur in China



## eYe (19 März 2010)

Moin,

bin nun zum ersten mal in Shanghai und muss sagen die Stadt ist "amazing" 
Alleine die Werft auf der ich arbeite ist wohl minimum so groß wie bei uns in Hamburg der komplette Hafen...

Aber eine Sache ist ein wenig nervig, so sind im Internet doch Tatsache jede Menge Seiten gesperrt. Ich kannte das Gerücht das die Google Suche nach z.B. "Free Tibet" nicht gehen soll, aber Fakt ist das es jede Menge Seiten betrifft  (z.B. Facebook.com und spiegel.de)
Ich kann nur hoffen das in Deutschland das Internet frei bleibt.

Ansonsten schöne Grüße aus Shanghai und ich kann einen Besuch dieser Stadt nur weiterempfehlen :s1:


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 März 2010)

Stimmt... die Erfahrung musste ich auch schon machen...
Du kannst ja mal versuchen "Amnesty International" aufzumachen, oder nach "human rights" googlen. Und Schweinkram im Internet gucken ist auch nicht so einfach wie man denkt.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 März 2010)

Geht mal nach Saudi-Arabien.... da gehen nicht mal die Unterwäscheseiten der Versandhäuser 

Aber jedes Mal wenn ne Seite gesperrt wird eine Seite mit einem Hinweis und einer Telefonnummer eingeblendet. Du kannst dich dann melden wenn du der Meinung bist das die Seite ok ist..... ob du dann anschliessend noch OK bist stand da nicht.


----------



## Cerberus (19 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ..... ob du dann anschliessend noch OK bist stand da nicht.


 
Eher unwahrscheinlich!


----------



## crash (19 März 2010)

*Proxy*

Hast du schon probiert einen Proxy zu nutzen.
http://www.ffsurf.com/


----------



## eYe (19 März 2010)

Kämpfe verzweifelt darum nen Proxy zu finden 

Aber alles was ich an freeware finde ob software oder website ist nicht erreichbar, schon krass. Wahrscheinlich haben die auch mittlerweile schon nee Kopie meiner festplatte gemacht und löschen mir meine Schweinebilder auch noch aufm Rechner  (Youporn geht auch ned  )

Hätte ich das vorher gewußt hätte ich "Wake on LAN" an meinem Desktop aktiviert und Teamview laufen lassen ^^


@crash
Geht leider auch nicht, Seite nicht erreichbar


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 März 2010)

Wenn es zu schlimm wird, dann besuche doch mal die "Schwester des Frisörsalons".

Sie heißt falangmei und treibt sich da überall rum...

!!!Aber nicht erwischen lassen!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 März 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Kämpfe verzweifelt darum nen Proxy zu finden



Bearbeitet doch mal unseren Admin, ob er nicht einen Proxy 
einrichten kann für Inbetriebnehmer/innen, die solch fürsorglichen 
Staaten gestrandet  sind .


----------



## MW (19 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bearbeitet doch mal unseren Admin, ob er nicht einen Proxy
> einrichten kann......



....dann ist die Seite hier wahrscheinlich auch bald gesperrt. 

Aber dann kommen die Chinesischen Spammer auch nicht mehr hierher, wäre also garnicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## gravieren (20 März 2010)

Hi Eye



> Ansonsten schöne Grüße aus Shanghai und ich kann einen Besuch dieser Stadt nur weiterempfehlen :s1:


Ich bin schon hier.
Heute gehen wir zum Brasilianer.  ( Jetzt ist Sonntag hier in Schanghai)

Wo bist du untergebracht ?
Möglicherweise auch im XIJIAO STATE GUEST HOTEL  (5 Sterne)

Dann treffen wir uns gleich auf ein Bierchen  ?


----------



## maweri (21 März 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Ich bin schon hier.
> Heute gehen wir zum Brasilianer.  ( Jetzt ist Sonntag hier in Schanghai)



Welcher Brasilianer? Etwa "Latina"? Hat ja 3 oder 4 Läden in Shanghai.


----------



## gravieren (22 März 2010)

Hi



> Welcher Brasilianer? Etwa "Latina"? Hat ja  3 oder 4 Läden in Shanghai.


Litina  ?

Kann ich nicht sagen  ;-)

Wir zeigen immer die Visitenkarten dem Taxifahrer.
(Diese bekommen wir immer von den Arbeitskollegen)


Etwa 4,5 Kilometer von meinen Hotel entfernt.


Die haben meist "All you can Eat".
Für 5 Personen haben wir 560 RMB bezahlt.
(Ca. 54 Euro)

Meist bekommen wir eine Dolmetscherin mit.  (Englisch/Chinese)

Je nach Ort den wir besuchen, klappt das einfach nicht mit dem Englisch.
Nur unsere Dolmetscherin scheint uns zu verstehen  ;-)

 In unserer Firma (Shanghai) spricht etwas jeder 2.te Englisch.
Da hat die Dolmetschein weniger zu tun  ;-)


----------



## crash (23 März 2010)

Google umgeht Zensur in China.
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,685123,00.html


----------



## Solaris (23 März 2010)

*Zensur*

Ich danke den Entscheidungsträgern bei Google für ihre (viel zu späte) Entscheidung, die Zensur und das Totschweigen zu beenden!

Dieses Land dort braucht noch mehr solcher mutiger Entscheidungen!

:!:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 März 2010)

Solaris schrieb:


> Ich danke den Entscheidungsträgern bei Google für ihre (viel zu späte) Entscheidung, die Zensur und das Totschweigen zu beenden!
> 
> Dieses Land dort braucht noch mehr solcher mutiger Entscheidungen!
> 
> :!:


 

Schaun wir mal wie lange das gutgeht......... können die Seiten die goolge findet denn auch angezeigt werden ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal wie lange das gutgeht......... können die Seiten die goolge findet denn auch angezeigt werden ?




Grad kam es in den Nachrichten : Die Seiten werden zwar gefunden können aber nicht in China angezeigt werden......


----------



## hansapet (24 März 2010)

ja - da kommt man nicht gegen an - alle verbotenen seiten werden einfach gesperrt, und bei der datenerfassung und zensur gibt es auch kaum noch blogger oder sonstige freie meinungen. schon traurig!


----------



## Eliza (1 April 2010)

Toll, da sitz ich im jan/feb 4 wochen in shanghai und kein schwein geht mit mir ein bier trinken.....
@markus: fliege kw15 wieder hin. steht unser date noch? aber ich zieh keinen rock an!
internet: keine gravierenden probleme, nur you tube und unser foren chat wollten nicht mit mir spielen.


----------



## fred (2 April 2010)

Versuchs mal mit Tor-Netzwerk http://www.torproject.org/
Damit umgehst du die Zensur.

Ich war im Iran, und das sind auch die meisten Seiten gesperrt. Aber mit Tor ließ sich die Zensur umgehen.


----------



## Deltal (2 April 2010)

Einige DSL Router können schon als VPN Server dienen. Ich baue immer eine VPN-Verbindung auf, wenn ich z.B. vom Hotel aufs Onlinebanking o.Ä. zugreifen will.
Je nach Bandbreite zu Hause / im Hotel kann man auch z.B. Videos oder Streams aus Deutschland schauen, die im Ausland nicht angezeigt werden.


----------

